# Sidewalk shovelers needed - west burbs chicago



## srt management (Sep 19, 2008)

Looking for snow shovelers for the western burbs of Chicago. Basically Roselle, Itasca, Bloomingdale. 

You ride alomg with one of my drivers and shovel while they plow. Usually you only have to work for 30 min of every hour. then your back in the truck
Pay starts at $15 an hour. Show up every time and it will go up to $20


----------

